# Backcountry taxing out of state now?



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I've never been taxed before buying there, just noticed $18 added to my order for some Chips 2.0s I'm getting people for xmas.

Anyone else notice this? Bit of a bummer if all of the online retailers start collecting taxes. It's the beginning of the end of the internet as we know it....


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

f00bar said:


> I've never been taxed before buying there, just noticed $18 added to my order for some Chips 2.0s I'm getting people for xmas.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Bit of a bummer if all of the online retailers start collecting taxes. It's the beginning of the end of the internet as we know it....


No but thanks for spoiling my xmas present.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, I noticed them taxing some time earlier this year, probably around March is when I noticed it.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

f00bar said:


> I've never been taxed before buying there, just noticed $18 added to my order for some Chips 2.0s I'm getting people for xmas.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? Bit of a bummer if all of the online retailers start collecting taxes. It's the beginning of the end of the internet as we know it....


Depends on what state you're in. No sales tax in Oregon even on internet purchases.


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

freshy said:


> No but thanks for spoiling my xmas present.


Now that is a funny reply!! 


to the OP: Amazon started doing so, voluntarily, a while back and some other online giants have been following suit. I "think" a few states passed some laws, which would not really be enforcable< to do so....but only a couple. For the most part they are just doing so to try and placate locals so they will stop pushing for legal change. The local retailers and calling for a smackdown on onliners since they can't compete against them. 

The bill before the US congress is the Marketplace Fairness Act and its sole purpose is to smackdown onliners since they are stealing marketshare from brick and mortars every year. it could come about and would add $$ to all online purchases (US only of course).....so your prediction about online purchases being changed forever.....is a little more where some of them are trying to stave off the big smackdown change that the non onliners are pushing so hard for. were it to pass.....it would be a big change as it is more than just "you have to charge sales tax".


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Bummer, just saw this at the bottom of their page

Backcountry collects sales tax for certain items purchased at our Utah retail store or shipped to the following states:

Utah Alabama Indiana Massachusetts Maine Colorado Virginia New York Washington Illinois Florida South Dakota California Pennsylvania Tennessee Wyoming


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

f00bar said:


> Bummer, just saw this at the bottom of their page
> 
> Backcountry collects sales tax for certain items purchased at our Utah retail store or shipped to the following states:
> 
> Utah Alabama Indiana Massachusetts Maine Colorado Virginia New York Washington Illinois Florida South Dakota California Pennsylvania Tennessee Wyoming



hmm must be a newer thing. im in MA and bought from them last month and no tax. maybe its still only certain items to those states or maybe it is brand new


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yea, it's newer. I got taxed when I bought my new board this year from them.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

It's all part of the plan.......MAGA........


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

Have you had those chips before? They are great but good luck getting the to last more than a 30 day season. I'm going to just use the wired chips this year for $30 bucks. And yeah I live in WA been getting taxed from BC for awhile now. Even if you buy on eBay through them fuckers still charge you tax. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

You always get taxed if the onlineretailer has a business presence in your state and your state has a sales tax.


----------

